# Voltimetro a Leds para 12 volt



## nicodealmirante (May 1, 2009)

Hola, tengo baterias de gel de 12 volt 7 amper. El tema es que tengo muchos cargadores tambien, y ahi algunas baterias que me estan fallando. Quiero chequear si los cargadores me estan dando buena carga o me estan destrullendo las baterias. son del tipo Flotante.

Con respecto al voltimetro lo necesito para saber si la bateria esta buena. Ya que tengo muchas baterias y algunas no funcionan del todo bien.
Las baterias se usan con luces bi pin de 12 volt 50 wats. Cuando la bateria es nueva me dura algo asi como 2 horas encendida a buena luz (despues se pone amarilla y no me sirve) Las baterias viejas duran 1 hs, y algunas 30 minutos... Me gustaria hacer el voltimetro de led para saber cuanto dura la bateria, osea. Si prenden todos los leds que le ponga dura 2 hs, si prenden la mitad, 1 h, si prenden 1/4, 30 minutos. 

Esto es posible?







[/img]


----------



## jose garcia (May 22, 2009)

respecto al voltimetro busca las especificaciones del lm339 tiene cuatro comparadores en cada paquete y usandolos como comparadores de voltaje puedes construir un voltimetro que prenda digamos un led cada incremento de .5 de volt el fabricante da varios circuitos de como usarlo


----------



## nicodealmirante (May 23, 2009)

jose garcia dijo:
			
		

> respecto al voltimetro busca las especificaciones del lm339 tiene cuatro comparadores en cada paquete y usandolos como comparadores de voltaje puedes construir un voltimetro que prenda digamos un led cada incremento de .5 de volt el fabricante da varios circuitos de como usarlo



Tenes algun esquema?


----------



## jose garcia (May 23, 2009)

no en est emomento pero te puedo enseñar a construirlo necesitamos con quevalor de voltaje vas alimentarlo para escoger el voltaje de referencia y contra eso comparar el voltaje a medir supongo que lo alimentaras por separado con baterias o con fuente de poder saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2009)

Una cosa que podrías hacer es un voltímetro de 12 leds , pero de 4 Volts a fondo de escala. Y con un zener de 10 volts en serie con el positivo , entonces tu voltímetro podría medir desde 10 a 14 (13,8) V con una resolución de aproximadamente 0,3 volts por led . Además le podrías poner una resistencia de 3 o 4 Ω en paralelo con la medición , para tomarla bajo carga. Medir una batería por debajo de los 10 V casi no tiene sentido.

Yo particularmente usaría un testercito digital de 4 U$S , con la resistencia en parelelo con la entrada , escala de 20 Vcc y listo.

Gustos son gustos   

Saludos!

.


----------



## nicodealmirante (May 24, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Yo particularmente usaría un testercito digital de 4 U$S , con la resistencia en parelelo con la entrada , escala de 20 Vcc y listo.
> 
> .



Que tipo de resistencia? Como me doy cuenta si esta cargada?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2009)

.
Establezcamos una descarga en Amperes un poco superior a la mitad de la nominal de la batería , que en las de gel suele ser de 7 A

Digamos *4 A de descarga durante la medición *. Por ley de Ohm R = V / I = 12V / 4A = 3Ω

La potencia será de:

P = V²/ R 
P = I²* R
P = V * I

Podés usar cualquiera de las tres fórmulas.

P = V * I = 12V * 4A = 48 W valor comercial 50W.

Cómo lo vas a usar sólo unos segundos para medir , con 50W de potencia está bién , si fuera de uso contínuo se duplicaría y hasta triplicaría la potencia.

Conclusión R = 3Ω 50 W. - Lo que es más o menos lo mismo que una de tus bipin de 50W   . Si la medís apagada va a ser mucho menos , posiblemente menos de 1Ω , pero apagada no cuenta aquí!

Bajo esa condición de descarga , la batería debería medir al menos 12 o 12,5V para considerarse cargada , 11V ya vas mal y 10V ... muerta.

Empezá a medir las baterías en condición de trabajo  .

Leete éste tutorial :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/tutorial-recuperar-baterias-gel-18873/

Si usás mucho esas baterías deberías probar cargadores de cruce , de corriente constante a voltaje constante de flote

Funcionan variando el voltaje para mantener una I de carga constante , digamos del 10% de la nominal (carga lenta) y cuándo la batería llega a casi los 14V , la fuente cambia a 13,8V regulados (aclaremos que cuando la batería se está terminando de cargar , para lograr los casi 14V , el cargador esté entregando posiblemente unos 17V , y ese será el cruce , de los 17 variables a 13,8 fijos)

Suerte!


----------



## nicodealmirante (May 24, 2009)

Lo voy a intentar. Ahora no tengo resistencias tan pequeñas pero se supone que le pongo la resistencia en paralelo al positivo y tiene que estar dando de 12 a 12,5 para estar cargada y menos de 12 para estar descargada? Con respecto a los cargadores son de carga flotante.
Como puedo hacer para chequear si el cargador esta handando bien?


----------



## fernandoae (May 24, 2009)

Si querès un voltimetro lo podès hacer con el lm3914, yo encontrè una pàgina que tiene miles de circuitos... Google.com.ar
Y si usas las baterìas conectando directamente las lamparas es normal que se te deterioren, porque las baterias de gel no pueden bajar de los 10,5V.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2009)

Releé , podés usar una lamparita de las que mencionaste.

Para probar el cargador de cruce , yo pondría una batería descargada pero buena con una resistencia de 1Ω 5W en serie.

Durante la carga vas a tener una caida de potencial en la resistencia equivalente a la corriente que circula , que deberá ser constante y podrás calcularla I = Vr / R , o sea el voltaje que medís en los extremos de la resistencia dividido por su valor en ohms , como ejemplo , para Vr = 0,8V y R = 1Ω , la corriente de carga será de 800mA.

Si medís la batería tendrás supongamos 11,5V y en el cargador un poco más .  Eso deberá permaner así unas horas hasta que la batería llegue a los 13,8 volts , donde la fuente se igualará con la batería y ya no circulará mas corriente de carga por la resitencia , o sea V-batería = V-cargador y Vr = casi 0.

Hacé la prueba y contanos.

Las fuentes automáticas desconectan , las de cruce mantienen una tensión de flote , para que la batería no se descargue.

Saludos!


----------

